# What game do you play at a dinner party?



## mamameya (Apr 7, 2013)

What game do you play at a dinner party with many friends?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 7, 2013)

It depends on the time of year and weather conditions.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 7, 2013)

True,
also depends on which friends (and if I have seen them naked  )
(Sometimes, dinner gets interesting!)


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 7, 2013)

Well Delta I never want to see you naked.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 7, 2013)

Not in this universe (or my lifetime)
I think you're safe...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2013)

Does foodie hipstering count as a game for a dinner party? Like Foodspotting or posting some artsily blurry shots at Instagram?


----------

